# The White Thread!



## princesstrish617

Post em up!


----------



## belindabone

my lil moose!


----------



## FloorCandy

So precious!


----------



## apbtmom76

alright here's Orion aka Dirty White Boy or Wooberten 

He is 3 yeras old in this pic, I call him more of a creme color but that is why he is the DWB 








In his New Collar, lol -


----------



## Chicago

I was wondering where I could post Storm


----------



## belindabone

Chicago said:


> I was wondering where I could post Storm


theres my lil girl..hows she doing??


----------



## sarie0417

Indi! minus the brown spot haha


----------



## belindabone

i had to add these,i just took them isnt he growin!


----------



## smith family kennels

ok Dixie is white with black patches so I guess this is were she belongs even though she is 50% white and 50% black lol I think we need a questalbe catgory for dogs like her


----------



## Chicago

Belindabone she is doing very well. She knows how to sit and come. she's being her goofy self. Very full of puppy energy. I'm trying not to spoil her lol.

Moose is growing so handsome. How many weeks is he now?


----------



## belindabone

Chicago said:


> Belindabone she is doing very well. She knows how to sit and come. she's being her goofy self. Very full of puppy energy. I'm trying not to spoil her lol.
> 
> Moose is growing so handsome. How many weeks is he now?


he turned 6 wks (yey!!)wednesday!


----------



## Chicago

yay! I cant to see him all grown up.


----------



## APBTMOMMY

belindabone said:


> my lil moose!


Oh my he is so darn cute. Love the one black eye. He is adorable.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Apparantly, I missed this post and started a new one all by myself the other day... so... here's my pix....
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12957-lemme-see-them-whities.html#post138225


----------



## mkinnett1

belindabone said:


> my lil moose!


I had a boxer just like that once. Brindle spot and all. Man he grew up to look awesome. You got really lucky to find him cause I said that if I ever found a pittie puppy that looked like that, he would be mine. Awesome looking pup.


----------



## belindabone

mkinnett1 said:


> I had a boxer just like that once. Brindle spot and all. Man he grew up to look awesome. You got really lucky to find him cause I said that if I ever found a pittie puppy that looked like that, he would be mine. Awesome looking pup.


thank you!words cant even describe how much i love him.i guess since ive raised him since he was 2 days old made us have a special bond.hes my baby boy!


----------



## pitbull learner

um does snowie count..lol..


----------



## princesstrish617

awww snowie is so cute!


----------



## pitbull learner

hehe thanks here is a another pic of wee snowie...lmao THE LION PUPPY!! hahahaha


----------



## Honey's mom

Wow Orian has a heart shaped nose.


----------



## popeye

Lucy! She is 1/4 Dalmation but you can't help but love that face!


----------



## American_Pit13




----------



## SnoopsMomma

Gorgeous animals.....


----------



## broke94hatch

My Betty!


----------



## meganc66

holly those smileys scare me..


----------



## apbtmom76

Honey's mom said:


> Wow Orian has a heart shaped nose.


lol HM, I never noticed it til someone on a different board pointe dit out, how bad is that, but yes he does


----------



## Little Boss

Little Momo


----------



## jayandlacy

OK here is Ice baby....My mostly white boy with alittle tay tay in the background 
























Ignore that blue dog! Its hard to get just pics of Ice he don't like pictures...


----------



## jayandlacy

And here is Chico-RIP Cheeto Puffer
















Chico on the left, Ice on the right-crappy camera








Hims was sooo scared of the water!








so Hopefully photobucket catches up quickly!


----------



## Aireal

pitbullmama i am calling you out WHERE ARE PICS OF MY BOY!!!!!!!

that is all


----------



## aimee235




----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## Aireal

YAY pitbullmamanatl 
MOST AMAZING WHITE EVER!!!! THAT'S MY BOY!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Aireal said:


> YAY pitbullmamanatl
> MOST AMAZING WHITE EVER!!!! THAT'S MY BOY!!











Kangol has his joker grin on now after I told him that. lol


----------



## Aireal

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Kangol has his joker grin on now after I told him that. lol


bahahaha, man i have to drive through Atlanta in dec i wanna stop and see him!!!


----------



## aprilortego

Here is my Nila, I am not sure if she should be in the white or blue thread so I am posting in both lol


----------



## truepits92

daisy!
























Dora is white with seal and there is no seal thread and shes like 96% white lol
































hahaha polkadotted puppy!!!


----------



## ruin

broke94hatch said:


> My Betty!


I love your Betty what a cute face!


----------



## ruin

Show of my Sageypoo...ok
Thanks for the kiss








This is how I like to sit, you have a problem with it?








I don't know what we were doing....lol that was only on her for like 30 seconds...still funny
















playing with my baby bro








Me and Mom


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ruin said:


> This is how I like to sit, you have a problem with it?


HAHAHA KAngol sits like this! She's saying, "What? You gotta problem with me or something?"

Hers is a reverse dalmatian like Kangol... lol His skin ticking multiplies every year it seems, He had no pots when he was little. I should have put more sunscreen on him as a puppy I think.


----------



## ruin

Aireal said:


> pitbullmama i am calling you out WHERE ARE PICS OF MY BOY!!!!!!!
> 
> that is all


:goodpost:


----------



## ruin

Hers is a reverse dalmatian like Kangol... lol His skin ticking multiplies every year it seems, He had no pots when he was little. I should have put more sunscreen on him as a puppy I think.[/QUOTE]

She had a few little skin cancer spots, the vet said it was nothing but then they got huge and she got lazy and I could tell it was hurting her(this happened fast) 
I took her to a new better vet who said these are cancer and have to come off now. 
look how bad it was. They had to take of so much skin around them, it was horrible I cried for her. They didn't give her strong enough meds. We were sad but she is doing great now with only a small scar. Sunscreen from now on.
















Our little cancer survivor


----------



## PCBPitbull

Oh my goodness, my prayers to your family and this dog on this Thanksgiving Day. I can't stand to see animals in pain, so hopefully she feels much better very fast and your mind can be at ease.


----------



## truepits92

ruin said:


> Hers is a reverse dalmatian like Kangol... lol His skin ticking multiplies every year it seems, He had no pots when he was little. I should have put more sunscreen on him as a puppy I think.


She had a few little skin cancer spots, the vet said it was nothing but then they got huge and she got lazy and I could tell it was hurting her(this happened fast) 
I took her to a new better vet who said these are cancer and have to come off now. 
look how bad it was. They had to take of so much skin around them, it was horrible I cried for her. They didn't give her strong enough meds. We were sad but she is doing great now with only a small scar. Sunscreen from now on.
















Our little cancer survivor 







[/QUOTE]
Oh MY goodness... poor puppy! )= that makes me wanna cry! =(


----------



## sumo

this is sumo .... the first 2 pics were taken when he was 6 months old and the last pics when he was 9 months old.....
i dont have any recent pics..... sumo just turned one on nov 30.


----------



## truepits92

sumo said:


> this is sumo .... the first 2 pics were taken when he was 6 months old and the last pics when he was 9 months old.....
> i dont have any recent pics..... sumo just turned one on nov 30.


OMG HANDSOME MAN YOU HAVE THERE


----------



## sumo

thanks for the compliments... he loves the camera...


----------



## WVPitMan84

My White Boy "Kodiak"... Only color on him is the few red spots on his nose and the spot on the base of his ear...


----------



## SemperFiGirl

Can't forget the "Terror Twins", Leonidas and Lenora! They are now a little over 14 months old and still growing!


----------



## ptaje

*Diesel*

I wasn't really sure if he belonged more in the white thread or the fawn so I decided he was more white.. This pic was taken the day we got him he was 11 weeks


----------



## hackyzac

My sister's white boy -


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hackyzac said:


> My sister's white boy -


OMG Way adorable!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SemperFiGirl said:


> Can't forget the "Terror Twins", Leonidas and Lenora! They are now a little over 14 months old and still growing!


There are my favorite Dogos! Love them!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ptaje said:


> I wasn't really sure if he belonged more in the white thread or the fawn so I decided he was more white.. This pic was taken the day we got him he was 11 weeks


Very cute! Love the last pic of him!


----------



## circlemkennels

This is Gixer


----------



## truepits92

HE IS A VERY HANDSOME BOY!!! Post some more pics of him ~ CANT WAIT


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

Lily


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great pics every one. Here a few of our old whit dogs, both American Bulldogs, R.I.P. Mack and Mary Jane 
Baby Mack Truck

















When Mack first met his girlfriend Mary Jane 

















2 years later they had babies









A few of those babies all grown up 
Big boy Cage









Little baby Brutus

















Brute all grown up


----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## Diggit

heres BUNNY!

are ya ready for this? she has a very awesome personality lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Diggit- WOW your dog is a total BA! Loving her! Awesome shots!


----------



## Bruiser's_Best




----------



## Bruiser's_Best

I dont know if he belongs in white thread because his back is fawn but here is bruiser


----------



## Dually

Bruiser is great looking! Love that face.


----------



## bradly82210

how do i upload photos?


----------



## bradly82210

how?


----------



## EckoMac

Open a photobucket account and use the image tag from there to paste on here.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Pimpsauce


----------



## peaches1977

*heres my baby kingalicious*


----------



## peaches1977

*heres some more photos*








heres some more of my man


----------



## abus44

*Rosey - 7 weeks*

This is Rosey. We just brought her home on Tuesday.


----------



## cityofsin

this is casper rip


----------



## RenicDobe

Revel baby!


----------



## HoneyDog

*Alice*

Not sure what all she is. She was found as a TINY puppy on the side of the road with pneumonia.













































last one


----------



## Kain

*Kain*



-His ears aren't always like that


-New collar
 
-Playing with his friend Jayda (my brothers dog)


-I think he needs to be in a different category for this picture lol


----------



## onthedwnlow

*Introducing Cyclone White/rednose Tan spots on ear*

Great to see all these great pics of others dogs wearing ther whites :woof:





































Cy doin his fav impression of a burnt marshmello  dirt gets stuck to his sunscreen lol


----------



## Zoebug

Does Axel count? Lol. He's an AB/Pitbull mix 

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

